# What's floating around my tank?



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 20g with 3 Dwarf Gouramis, 5 Harlequin Rasbora and 3 Black Kuhli Loaches. I had cycled it just fine, added a few fish a week and a half ago, and a second batch this weekend. All the fish seem to be doing fine. Actively swimming, eating, etc. No ick or fuzz is visible on any of the fish.

The tank's levels are good for the moment. But I just started to have some stuff floating around my tank. They look like Dandelion seeds (photo example below), white fuzzy and round. Kind of a seed looking center. The biggest was just under a 1/4 inch and most were about half that. There were probably about 20 that I can see. I took my net and scooped them up and when doing so and stirring the water a bit more appeared. The only thing I can think of is I added a couple more fake plants that were old and used from another tank but washed and lightly scrubbed in hot water for a few minutes and some rocks (red lava rock bought from pet store) that was also washed. There are no real plants in the tank. The substrate is small and medium size gravel. 

Could something have still been attached to the new items that would resemble what I'm talking about? Does this sound like some sort of fungus or mold? It's not attached to anything in the tank, they just float up from the bottom when the tank is disturbed. I'm worried whatever they are could cause levels to spike or something more serious. 
Any info is appreciated. 
Thanks!



Example:


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have no idea what that could be, I would assume daphnia but if they are just floating and not moving.. Could be a fungus that came in on a fake plant. hopefully someone who knows more than me will post.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I searched google and I can find people asking about what sounds like the same thing but no answers as to what it is.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah sorry I will try and dig around too and see what i can find.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

From what I'm reading it sounds like saprolegnia (cotton mold). Here's an example of some kind of it apparently:









That's pretty much what I'm finding. Nothing full coating anything like a slime coat or anything like that though and nothing on the fish. I think I have an ick/fungus medicine and I'll probably just start using it in my tank for the recommended doses as a precaution. As of this morning nothing was on the fish though so I hope I can catch it in time to eradicate it before it becomes a bigger problem. Anyone here have experience with this stuff and what works best?

It probably came on the fake plant I put in there. I know the plant has been dry for about 2 years but a lot of mold and fungus can probably stay dormant for that long with no problem. I think I might pull the old used fake plants and just buy some new ones too. I actually wanted to put some real plants in anyway.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

ninja'd.
Okay, yeah, if that's what they look like, then fungus it is


----------

